# Looking for no-VOC paint? Caution at Lowe's!



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

VOC misinformation at Lowe's. They DO have no-VOC paint, but you have to watch like a hawk, apparently.

We have to touch up a chipped chest of drawers, and I just got lied to at Lowe's. Well, the employee got lied to by Olympic paints, and then was determined to pass that lie along to me, even though I was pointing to the ingredients on the can. The employees at Lowe's apparently just had a big training session in which they were taught that all Olympic Paints and all American Tradition paints are low- or no-VOC. Not true! She was trying to sell me the "old label" Olympic paint saying it was just a different label, and I didn't need the one that says zero VOC. Well, I got suspicious and started reading, and sure enough, on the "old" type of can, it lists 38 grams of VOC per gallon or quart or whatever, whereas the "new" label says ZERO grams of VOC. As far as I know, American Tradition doesn't even claim to be low VOC - not sure on that, but don't just listen to what they say! Olympic DOES make a zero VOC paint, it says "low odor" on the label, and it has a little green globe on it. Make them bring it out and show it to you before they mix it!


----------



## vegetalien (May 28, 2005)

that's so wierd you posted this, we just just painted our kitchen with a non-VOC paint for the first time. it was Glidden Lifemaster. i spent the day in the country with my MIL anyway, just to be safe. my partner said he actually found it smelled just as strong as regular paint (i was under the impression it would be odourless?).

it said on the can it was non-VOC and all the info i read on the internet said so....so i'm hoping it was!

rowan


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

yes! when my dh and i went there they didnt even know about no voc paint. didnt know what voc was or anything. we had to watch them when they mixed the paint ot make sure they didnt use a different kind.


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

I used Sherwin-Williams Harmony paint and was very pleased with it. It's 0% VOC, but when you tint it you add a tiny amount of VOCs.


----------



## beachcomber (May 11, 2005)

Low or no VOC paint is NOT odourless. It has less compounds and chemicals that cause outgassing, and therefore outgasses _more quickly_ than traditional latex paints. But it DOES still outgas.

If you want reputable paint, buy Benjamin Moore's low VOC paints. They cost more but you won't get 'lied to' like you will at regular hardware stores and big box home centers. We've used Benjamin Moore's paints in our house (I have multiple chemical sensitivity) and have been very satisfied with them. They weren't _AS_ stinky as regular latex, and after 24 hours, you simply could NOT tell that the room had recently been painted because by then the paint had completed offgassing.


----------



## MamaMia* (Aug 30, 2005)

Uh oh. Someone want to fill me in on what this means? We painted our nursery a few weeks ago and I had no idea it could be dangerous! My doctor said it was fine to paint in a well-ventilated room. We used paints made specifically for a child's room, would that be "VOC" safe or whatever that means? My husband did most of the painting, but I did sponge clouds on. Is it dangerous to be in the house with it at all? Even after it's dry?

Sorry, but I'm confused about this and a little worried now.


----------



## vegetalien (May 28, 2005)

mama mia,

most pregnancy books do caution against exposing yourself to teratogens - substances potentially dangerous to a developing fetus, especially in the first trimester but ideally throughout the pregnancy. these include toxic chemicals (drugs, cigarettes, harsh cleaning products, paint fumes, etc), x-rays, etc.

according to one book i have it says that generally if the mom wasn't affected by the teratogen than it's likely the fetus wasn't either. especially if you're in good health, eating well, etc. personally paint fumes usually give me a headache so i'm weary of them.

i don't think you need to panic, your baby is probably just fine, but it is better to play it safe and avoid harsh chemicals if you can. you only painted one room and it was well ventilated.

rowan


----------

